# Sprayer recommendation for repainting cabinets



## kutsyy (Dec 14, 2011)

Looking for a recommendation for a good paint sprayer to repaint kitchen cabinets and doors. Open to both electric and pneumatic (probably would prefer pneumatic).

Thank you,

Vadim


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

I use a titan 440 airless for everything, with a 310 fine finish tip for cabinets and millwork. If all you're doing is doors and cabinets you might be interested in the one of the air assisted airless like the graco finish pro, but if youre also wanting to spray houses and what not having a good airless is more useful as an all-around tool.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

The graco finish pro is essentially an airless with a compressor mounted on the side. It can do all the things a normal airless can.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Masterwork said:


> The graco finish pro is essentially an airless with a compressor mounted on the side. It can do all the things a normal airless can.


I didn't realize it was that versatile, good to know. Is it easy to carry around or is it a bit heavier? It's been about 10 years since I worked for the guy who had one, and i didn't get to use it.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

fromthenorthwest said:


> I didn't realize it was that versatile, good to know. Is it easy to carry around or is it a bit heavier? It's been about 10 years since I worked for the guy who had one, and i didn't get to use it.


Its quite a bit heavier and fairly loud when the compressor is running. Most people I know who have one just end up using it straight airless with fflp tips


----------



## juanvaldez (Sep 7, 2019)

Titan ed655 plus for the win. 
I have 2. One for paints and one for clears. You won’t regret it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

juanvaldez said:


> Titan ed655 plus for the win.
> I have 2. One for paints and one for clears. You won’t regret it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Ive heard about those and been curious. Pretty noticeable difference in finish vs traditional airless? Price is definitely nice


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

fromthenorthwest said:


> Ive heard about those and been curious. Pretty noticeable difference in finish vs traditional airless? Price is definitely nice


Same guns, tips, etc... Finish will be identical to airless.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

kutsyy said:


> Looking for a recommendation for a good paint sprayer to repaint kitchen cabinets and doors. Open to both electric and pneumatic (probably would prefer pneumatic).
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Vadim


After 10 years you finally made your first post. Congrats!. I think it will depend on which products you plan to use. I have both pneumatic and airless setups and find many uses for both. There are many other threads on this subject also. FYI.


----------



## robertcladner55 (Nov 26, 2020)

Should I use a paint sprayer to paint kitchen cabinets?


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

robertcladner55 said:


> Should I use a paint sprayer to paint kitchen cabinets?


 No, _you_ probably shouldn't.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I use a finish pro II it's definitely a nice rig but is loud when running aaa. Some paints I've had trouble getting to spray right with the air assisted like V50 Breakthrough, others are no problem and it really does produce a great finish.


----------



## wepainthouston (Nov 3, 2020)

I agree the finish pro is a great machine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monarchski (Jun 21, 2019)

kutsyy said:


> Looking for a recommendation for a good paint sprayer to repaint kitchen cabinets and doors. Open to both electric and pneumatic (probably would prefer pneumatic).
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Vadim


I like the TriTech T4 for cabinets. You can even order an easy attach 1 gallon pot for smaller jobs. Add in their Gold- Reversible double orifice fine finish tips and you're good to go.


----------



## Shawn G (Mar 16, 2021)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Its quite a bit heavier and fairly loud when the compressor is running. Most people I know who have one just end up using it straight airless with fflp tips


Adding air with FFLP tips is night and day better than just airless, which is a waste of a very expensive machine. 😂
The flat tip is that much better.


----------



## wepainthouston (Nov 3, 2020)

With oil or lacquer try around 800 psi with a 308FFlp and 15 psi air.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

